# My Ferguson Hemorrhoidectomy



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been one of the few active members on this board for quite some time now. Every once in a while I have read here that someone feels that their bowel movements always feel somewhat blocked down there [in the rectum], for whatever reason.

Well, guess what? I had the same problem.

Some background info: I always had external hemorrhoids, but they were nothing too serious. (This was before & after I had IBS-C.) Basically things got a little puffy after I had a BM, but would go away to almost nothing in a few hours' time. (I didn't have any internal hemorrhoids back then, as I got checked for them.)

About four years ago I got chronic constipation & incomplete evacuation when I switched my diet from regular foods to mostly raw fruits and vegetables. I tried my new diet for about 3 or 4 months, but it just tore up my intestines (in a manner of speaking). I have never been the same since, even though I eat regular foods again now. My body just cannot handle raw fruits and veggies like that. My famous quote back then was, "This health food is killing me!"

Well, after a few years' time all that straining put a &#8230;..um&#8230;... strain on my rectum. For a long time I tried a zillion different things to curtail my constipation. After a few years I started taking Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1&#8230;

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

&#8230;.and it definitely helps. But the damage was already done. (I wished I started using it way, way sooner, but it is a bit pricey.)

I dealt with my external hemorrhoids the best I could. After a bowel movement I would always wipe with skin lotion on my toilet paper (I still do!) and would just push the puffiness back up there as best I could. What else can ya do?

After about 3 years' time my hemorrhoids got so bad I actually had to quit a brand new job I had just started because I thought I had rectally prolapsed, two days in a row, at work. I remember when I went home and looked in the mirror I was actually SHOCKED&#8230; It really freaked me out.

It was just about as bad as this picture, but not quite:

http://collections.countway.harvard.edu/onview/files/original/669dbab926da87ad0ea111ad02be16ed.jpg

So I finally made an appointment with a colon/rectal specialist. Took almost two months to get it. (Busy specialist!)

As it turns out, I had grade 3 (or 4???) prolapsing hemorrhoids, not rectal prolapse. On October 15th, 2015 I finally got an operation, a Ferguson hemorrhoidectomy. Anal repair time!

Note: Just because you have hemorrhoids doesn't mean you would automatically get this particular operation. There are several ways to remove them, but my surgeon said as bad as mine were this was the particular operation I personally needed to get.

I was as cool as a cucumber for the two weeks before the operation, then I made the mistake of reading about people who had the operation already on the Internet. OH BOY! Bad idea! I read the horror stories of how painful it was. DON'T READ THEM!!! I won't even provide a link to them, they were that bad. Almost all of the women said the pain was worse than childbirth. (((YIKES!!!!!))) I'm not gonna lie to you, I started to get really nervous/anxious.

In a nutshell, the pain was really bad for about 4 days after the operation. On a scale of 1 to 10, ten being the worst, it was about an 8 or a 9. The pain was kinda like being slightly burned on your rectum with a lighter for hours on end. GOOD TIMES! lol!

It is a very good idea not to eat anything spicy for a few days before the operation or for about two weeks post-operation. Believe me, you'll feel it!

I thought right after the operation that my hemorrhoids had came back (on one side) after looking in a mirror. I got REALLY depressed, probably because of the oxycodone I was on. And I couldn't see my surgeon for a month after the operation to ask him what was up. Booked up! Once again.

I thought I was going to have to get another operation.

Well, well, well, as it turns out, Mr. Self-Diagnosis was wrong. I finally saw my surgeon and he told me those weren't hemorrhoids, it was swelling from the operation (aka anal tags) and should go away (at least somewhat) in the next two or three months. He also told me that my prolapsing hemorrhoids were about 75% worse then what he usually sees, so I'm guessing I actually had grade four prolapsing hemorrhoids. I knew they were bad! Before my operation it was really hard just to go to the bathroom after a while, especially combined with the IBS. I always felt kinda blocked inside my rectum, at least somewhat, like a maze inside there. Not good! And it really killed my sex drive.

The anal tags were what hurt like a mother-you-know-what, post operation. If you have to get this operation and don't have any anal tags afterwards, the pain will be somewhat bad, but not horrible. The anal tags (aka swelling) is what hurt like hell.

Meds: I took oxycodone, Tylenol, naproxen sodium and arnica montana for the pain. They also gave me a prescription for docusate sodium & polyethylene glycol for constipation. The oxy will make you constipated (not good) and the effects will wear off more with every pill you take, which sucks. But they work. Take them.

Most people don't know about arnica montana, but it was recommended I take it a few years ago when I got injections for varicose veins and I really liked it, as it works pretty well and I think it's all natural. I always keep some around now because of it.

It's been about a two months now since my operation. Things "slide out" without getting blocked down there now in my rectum. Like night and day. Man, I'm glad I had this operation and would do it again.

My surgeon said there is a 95% success rate with this particular surgery.

So far so, good.

Update: I saw a nurse practitioner on 12/19/2015 for another follow-up visit. She did a rectal exam and told me everything looked great. I still have my darn anal tags, but they don't hurt much now, just a little sensitive at times. I asked her if she thought I should get another operation (nothing major) to remove the tags and she said wait about another 6 months or so, the swelling should go down a lot by then. She also said if you get an operation to get them removed, they can always come back immediately, just at a different spot, so there is somewhat of a risk to that.

That's pretty much it. I still have my IBS-C, but it is pretty much just incomplete evacuation daily now. Usually I have a couple of BM's per day now. I'm not constipated much anymore since I'm still taking the Intestinal Formula # 1. I'm also taking a little bit of polyethylene glycol 3350 (generic Miralax) every day, at least half a capful. They gave it to me when I first got my hemorrhoidectomy and I kinda liked it this round (yes, I've tried it before). It does give me a bit of an intestinal ache, but that's the life sometimes, you gotta weigh out the good and the bad.

That's it. Hope this helps!

TAKE CARE EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update, Flossy. glad to hear you are doing better and that the op was a success.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, Annie!


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

That puffiness is what I'm dealing with every day. It's been that way for many years but over the last 6 months when my IBS has really kicked in it's got a lot worse. When I push the puffiness back inside it hurts a lot. I'm having like 4 or 5 Bowel Movements a day and most of the time it's like I'm passing out Razor Blades. I can't even get Gas out on it's own any more. I need to be sitting on the Toilet in order to fart. Is it even possible for Internal Hemorrhoids to hurt this much or is it likely I've got Internal Hemorrhoids plus Fissures? I'm scared as Hell to get that Operation done. I'm not sure I can handle pain that severe for a few months. Right now though I'm not really living. I'm surviving. I don't know what to do and I'm depressed as Hell because of it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Michael Cushing said:


> That puffiness is what I'm dealing with every day. It's been that way for many years but over the last 6 months when my IBS has really kicked in it's got a lot worse. When I push the puffiness back inside it hurts a lot. I'm having like 4 or 5 Bowel Movements a day and most of the time it's like I'm passing out Razor Blades. I can't even get Gas out on it's own any more. I need to be sitting on the Toilet in order to fart. Is it even possible for Internal Hemorrhoids to hurt this much or is it likely I've got Internal Hemorrhoids plus Fissures? I'm scared as Hell to get that Operation done. I'm not sure I can handle pain that severe for a few months. Right now though I'm not really living. I'm surviving. I don't know what to do and I'm depressed as Hell because of it.


It was only really painful for about 3 or 4 days post-operation, then the pain subsided a lot.

A Ferguson hemorrhoidectomy isn't the only kind of hemorrhoid surgery there is, there are other types that may be better suited for you. That was just the kind of surgery that was recommended for me and I'm glad I got it. I suggest you go see a colon/rectal specialist and they'll let you know what is up down there on you.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Flossy, I was reading your Posts and was hoping I would get your attention because that Puffiness is something I've dealt with for years and nobody that I've talked to so far has any idea what I'm referring to.

They say that they have had prolapsed internal Hemorrhoids and it would be like a little bump that hangs out the side of their Butt. Or a hard bump on the outside of their Butt.

I'm like no.... what I have is when I Poop my Buttlips Puff right out and I need to push them back in before I get back up.

It's been that way for many years. Since my late teens/early 20's but what was weird is that back then I did have really bad Internal Hemorrhoids. They would bleed like crazy. Sometimes I didn't think I would be able to get the blood to stop before I got back up. This is back when I was able to fart too and sometimes after I had thought I had stopped the blood I would fart and soak my underwear and pants in blood.

That stopped after I had Brain Surgery to fix a Chiari Malformation and to collapse a Syrinx that was in my Spine.

Then all this other trouble has started up over the years since.

I'm in Canada, we don't just get to go and see a Colon/Rectal Specialist. The next step I take is to see a Gastroentrologist (sp?) and have a Sigmoidoscope done. I've had every other Test possible done over the last year and a half. Colonoscopy, Barium XRay, Ultrasound, CT Scan, MRI. On the Colonoscopy they said that I should probably go and talk to a Doctor about having Rubber Band Litigation done on my Hemorrhoids because I had quite a few Internal ones.

But nothing ever explained that part that came out when I pooped. I had my PCP check me for a Rectal Prolapse because I thought my Butt was turning itself inside out. He checked with his Finger and said that's not possible because I had too much Elasticity or something down there.

But if it is Hemorrhoids does it get easier after? I'm afraid of getting any thing done and just having every thing be worse off than before.

The one good thing about dealing with Canada's Medical System is that any Surgeon we see is going to be damned good otherwise they wouldn't be practicing here. Our Medical System is entirely Government Run. So the Gov't isn't going to pay out money for a Surgeon that can't do the job right because then I'm likely to need a few more Surgeries to fix the first one and the Gov't has to cop the Dime on all of them.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, it's WAY easier to go since I had my surgery. Before? I always felt like there was a maze inside and it was hard to go. I'm sure it was partial blockage due to my prolapsed hemorrhoids. I don't get "clogged up" inside my rectum anymore when I go to the bathroom. I always did before. I have not had to give myself an enema since my surgery, not even once. My sex drive is much better now.

When I knew it was time to get surgery, I just booked an appointment to see a colon/rectal specialist. It's all about the rectum! lol! I did enough research on the Internet to know that's where I needed to go. It took me two months just to get an appointment, but I'm very happy I did so and if it happens again, damn right I'll get the surgery again.

Good luck!


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

I have another question Flossy... this is really gross though

Before when you still had the puffiness to push back in did you also wind up having a lot of mucus (either clear or yellow-tinged) on the Toilet Paper when you wiped? I'm going on about 3 weeks right now of every time I wipe my butt it's like I'm blowing my nose. There's thick snot there.


----------



## LuvTheLoo (Apr 4, 2015)

flossy said:


> I've been one of the few active members on this board for quite some time now. Every once in a while I have read here that someone feels that their bowel movements always feel somewhat blocked down there [in the rectum], for whatever reason.
> 
> Well, guess what? I had the same problem.
> 
> ...


i am glad you had success with the op my friend. Your a brave tuff guy. But it sounds like it was not as bad as you thought, i am glad your better. My problem is i feel tight and dry down there. Always a tough time emptying out or starting. Before my IBS-C i was able to push it out with no problem. Now completely different story. I look fwd to goin now with my Linzess. And another thing i went on a very short liquide diet and i was not so bloated after drinking the soup broth. But i am glad your okay. A really positive update Flossy, thanks

Vince


----------



## Ouchie81 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you for writing that flossy it's helpful


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just in case you can't read it, (it's hard to read), the guy says, "How embarrassing. From now on,

I'm buying my medicine discretely online."


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> Nice one!


Thanks. I kept that for a loooooooooooooong time because it cracked me up. I did a reverse image search to see if I could find a clearer version of it, but of course, I could not (sighs).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

way too funny lol























in my case, it would be my ostomy bags and supplies--i have to get those shipped to me. i can just see that big, brightly labeled truck pulling up to my house now.. and the colorfully labeled boxes.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

P.S.

Just updating: My anal tags that the surgeon said would go away never did, and it's like around 7 months since then, give or take. So I was actually right all along. (Hey-now!) As long as I still have health insurance I will probably go see another colon/rectal surgeon after the summer is over, to get what I like t refer to as an* anal touch-up.*


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy said:


> an* anal touch-up.*


that's a cute way to put it lol..

but so sorry your anal tags didn't go away. yes, you were right all along. hope the touch up won't be as painful as the hemorrhoidectomy.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Me too. I can bare it (or is it 'bear it?') though.

The trick is to keep pressure off the area for a few days afterwards. Lie down a lot, chest down. Sit as little as possible.

They should give you some kind of spray-on Novocaine ...um... spray for that area, post operation. It would help.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

ANAL UPDATE 7/12/2016:

Went today and saw my new colon/rectal surgeon, Dr. Steele at University Hospital in Cleveland. I really liked him. He was short and to the point plus impeccably dressed. 'You can only make a first impression once,' as they say, and he made a great first impression with me.

He inspected my *forbidden zone*/anal tags left over from my Ferguson hemorrhoidectomy and I'm getting what I personally like to call an *anal touch-up* on September 1st, unless disaster incurs (like a death in the family, for example). He told his assistant to call it a hemorrhoidectomy, probably because I have a few new ones down there (but nothing like before) and I'm quite sure for insurance purposes. Let's face it: Medicaid sure ain't gonna pay for no designer anus. LMFAO

Do I think it will be as painful as the original? Nope, but I'm ready, even if it is. It's worth it to me to get it done while I have insurance because from my experiences? Medicaid comes and goes, then you gotta reapply and that takes about 3 months to go through, if you even qualify. When you get older? You gotta get stuff like this done, or it will probably just get worse.

When you have problems with Medicaid there are phone numbers you can call to speak to case workers there, but every freakin' time I've called, I've gotten voice mail. Over a dozen calls, all different case workers & numbers - I've left messages for all of them and not even once have I ever received a reply back. (Can I get a job 'working' there?!?) So I get stuff done when I can.

...That's it, I'm dead tired. Busy day running on only 3 hours of sleep all day. Hope this all made sense.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds like your c/r doctor knows his way around insurance requirements--that's good. how the procedure or whatever is coded can make or break you. i've found that out the hard way.

and best of luck with your upcoming surgery. hopefully it won't be as painful as the last one. but yes, you're right--best to get it done now before medicaid runs out.

i know what you mean about voice mails and the government. i'm eligible for medicare early next year and i'm dreading it already...

....all my surgeons are impeccably dressed also. they have good taste in clothes, a good sense of style and money $$$ lol...

thanks for keeping us posted. hope you can get some sleep tonight. take care.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> sounds like your c/r doctor knows his way around insurance requirements--that's good. how the procedure or whatever is coded can make or break you. i've found that out the hard way.
> 
> and best of luck with your upcoming surgery. hopefully it won't be as painful as the last one. but yes, you're right--best to get it done now before medicaid runs out.
> 
> ...


You know what they say, Annie: "The clothes make the man!"


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy said:


> You know what they say, Annie: "The clothes make the man!"


or woman as the case may be.









one of my c/r surgeons is a woman. she's drop dead gorgeous and so are her clothes and jewellery. she even manages to look terrific in scrubs. she's a terrific surgeon too.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I have had practically nothing to eat the last couple of days, just a half a piece of bread with some tuna on top on Sunday and the same thing today.... I'm not eating (or barely eating) until after my hemorrhoidectomy (aka anal touch-up), which is this Wednesday, August 31st, 2016. With IBS-C? I have to minimize my risk of an *anal disaster







* when I'm put to sleep and in the operating room. Plus I also need to minimize the chance of incomplete evacuation on that day, especially if my operation is really early, like last time.

I bought a big bottle of carrot juice today and also had a small glass of apple juice because I feel weak. Anyone could beat me up!









I laid in the sun today, probably my last time this year because of my operation. I do get a 'sun drugged' feeling from that, but even before I went to the beach I was weak. Now I know how those contestants on Survivor feel who barely eat at all.

'You gotta do what you gotta do.'


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

couldn't you try drinking boost or ensure, etc or eating very low residue foods like yogurt, soup broth, eggs, etc. you really need to keep your nutrition up before surgery. protein is especially important . it helps with healing. i'm just concerned that you're going to be too weak for surgery and also that starving yourself like that is going to hinder your recovery....

really, if it were me and i had your concerns, i'd call the surgeon's office, explain everything to a nurse or leave a message for the surgeon and ask their advice.

sorry--i'm just a little worried about you, that's all.....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, I think there is some ensure at my parent's house? I love the chocolaty goodness taste, maybe I'll have some this afternoon...

I feel somewhat better today. I think of it this way, in about 24 hours or so I'll be in surgery and then afterwards I can start eating again. People fast all the time, I don't think anything bad will happen. What else is someone who has pooping problems supposed to do when a surgeon is going to work on your rectal area? I say play it safe, bite the bullet, I'll be eating again in no time at all.

As always, thanks for your concern, Annie7!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with your surgery. i'll be thinking of you and saying a prayer


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> good luck with your surgery. i'll be thinking of you and saying a prayer


Thanks, Annie. I even managed to get to the beach one more time yesterday, but that is that for this year because of my surgery tomorrow. I could try to go again in a few weeks, I guess, but I don't think healing up and swimming in Lake Erie is a good idea.







(It's kind of polluted.)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy said:


> Thanks, Annie. I even managed to get to the beach one more time yesterday, but that is that for this year because of my surgery tomorrow. I could try to go again in a few weeks, I guess, but I don't think healing up and swimming in Lake Erie is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree--you don't want to infect anything down there while it's trying to heal...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> i agree--you don't want to infect anything down there while it's trying to heal...


They post water quality signs down at a lot of the beaches here. Most of the time I go in the water to cool off? The quality is poor. Bright red sign. I figure I've been swimming in that sewer for such a long time? I've probably built up quite the immunity.









But it's a no-go for a good month, post operation. I can't risk anymore *anal disasters* then I already have to endure.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

omg--water quality signs














that's good that they post them but what a shame that they have to---and that the water quality is often so poor.. a "sign of the times", unfortunately.

my family has a couple cottages "up north" (as we say here in michigan) . the only signs i've seen posted on the lakes there is when there is "water itch". we never swam in the water when "the itch" was there--getting it is miserable......

nope--you sure don't want to risk any more "anal disasters". you've had too much already. no fun at all...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd bet the farm before the white man settled here, in the days that there were just Indians in North America? You could walk right up to Lake Erie and drink the water right out of it, totally unfiltered. I'm sure that's what they did. And I bet it tasted awesome, too. Now? Don't try it - risky business!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh my--thanks for posting those signs! yikes!! i don't think i'd be swimming in that









and yes i think you're right about the way the water used to be many many years ago....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh my--thanks for posting those signs! yikes!! i don't think i'd be swimming in that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a kid, like 40 years ago? I used to watch barges way out in the lake dump literally tons of garbage into it. Even back then I was like, "That is crazy!" They don't do that anymore. Now they are trying to clean the lake. The city I live in (Euclid) is currently putting in a whole new sewer system because now, when it rains hard? It gets overloaded and can't clean all the water. That's when they post those signs by the beach.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good that they don't do that anymore (what were they thinking???) but wow what a seemingly impossible job to now be trying to clean the lake up..

hope they get the new sewer system in soon. sounds a mess..

my husband grew up in sandusky (home of cedar point lol) . he told me about the barges....


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck today, Flossy!!! thinking of you and saying a prayer. please let us know how you're doing once you feel up to it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

*Anal update 8/31/2016:*

Hello everyone -

Got my surgery this morning a little after 8 AM. I think everything went well. As far as I know this hemorrhoidectomy I got today was just that, a regular ol' hemorrhoidectomy, not the Ferguson-type like I got last time. I know the actual procedure was much faster this time around (less to fix). Dr. Scott Steele performed it at University Hospital in Cleveland.

Am wearing a catheter like last time, as I couldn't urinate at the hospital (almost, but better safe than sorry)! I don't mind wearing a catheter for two or three weeks *at all. *I guess when you get a pain shot down there for a procedure like this? Some people just can't pee afterwards. And when you normally have to pee a lot anyhow, due to IBS-C and an enlarged prostate (I think it's mostly from the IBS though) - well, for me it's nice not having to run to the bathroom a zillion times a day - REALLY nice. So I have no problems with wearing this. And I always duct tape it onto my leg before I walk any distance other than around my apartment. It will ALWAYS slip down without duct tape, no matter how tight the straps are. A little duct tape will definitely keep it up.

Am on Oxycodone for the pain, will be for a week or two. Keep that in mind as I hope everything makes sense here. I am loopy!







Honestly? I don't know why they don't give you some kind of spray-on numbing agent just to squirt on down there instead. All painkillers do for me is slightly numb the area that's painful and make me goofy/out of it. But I'll take that over nothing at all.

On a pain level, one through ten, ten being insanely painful and one being hardly any pain at all? Well, now that the pain shot has worn off from surgery? This is about an 8. Yep, it's bad. 'To be expected.' It feels like someone kicked me really hard, right in my rectum.
















It's kinda hard to see at times, but getting better as the evening progresses.

What else? Usually I weigh between 160-165. Yesterday? I weighed myself at my parent's house - 151 with clothes on, from not eating for 3 days. Holy Toledo! So I ate like a pig today, post-surgery. Boy was I hungry and kinda weak. I couldn't wait to eat. And thank God I hardly ate at all for 3 days, as I had a small BM at the hospital post-surgery and then another when I got home. The important thing was as far as I know, no fecal matter shot out at the surgeon during surgery. And if there was an anal disaster? I really don't wanna know!









Note: There was one hottie nurse, I think she said her parents were from Lebanon or somewhere like that. I like people from different cultures. Usually here in the Cleveland, Ohio area? Mostly just black and white. She was pretty, has a nice body and had a great set of teeth (yes I noticed). She seemed opened to me, if you know what I mean.

"Did you ask her out or get her number?" you ask.

Hell no! Getting* anal surgery* and *not working in over a year* kinda takes your confidence away, I'll tell ya that much! I know I'm just not much of a catch at the current moment, so I kept my advances to myself. Better safe than ego crushed!

I'm gonna log off and watch some King of the Hill. When I'm in pain like this? It helps to have something to laugh at.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update! glad to hear the op went well.

rest up, take it easy and eat.... your body especially needs protein to heal after surgery. hope you feel better soon







take good care.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Finally went boo-boo today for the first time, post surgery. (Yea!) It was kinda hard to do, as the oxycodone I take for pain constipates me to no end. Have been taking an I.F. # 1 with every oxycodone I take, or thereabouts.

I peeked at my new* forbidden zone







* and I see lots of swelling down there (sighs). Hopefully the swelling will go down or this operation was a waste of time. So we'll see. I know it can take a little less than a year for that to happen. I work out a lot and like things right down there and everywhere else on my body. I guess you could say I'm anal about my anal!









That's it for now. I hope this all made sense as I will be a bit loopy for the next couple of weeks. Hopefully by then I can stop taking this constipating painkiller.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

wow--that's great you pooped!














the things that make us happy lol. sounds like your plan of taking IF with every oxy you take is working.

and yes, i imagine the swelling will go down--it seems only normal that you would have some swelling after surgery-- and hopefully your op will have been successful.

hope you get better and better every day! take good care.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Annie7!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I might stop taking these darn Oxycontine pills sometime real soon as they just make it too hard to have a good BM. Easier said then done in this time of pain though....But after two or three days of taking them? Their pain relief definitely diminishes.

I'm not sure though.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's too bad. what a shame that the best painkillers are also constipating.

there are meds like relistor and movantik that counteract the constipating effects of opiods while not interfering with their pain relieving abilities. i hear that they are quite expensive though (no generic).

when i had a colon, i avoided opiods like the plague but now they're not a problem. because of my chronic pain problems, i have a script for oxy and yes, if you take it daily for quite a while, it tends not to work so well.

i do hope that somehow you can find some pain relief and constipation relief.... seems like the impossible dream.....sorry. i do hope it gets better for you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh that's too bad. what a shame that the best painkillers are also constipating.
> 
> there are meds like relistor and movantik that counteract the constipating effects of opiods while not interfering with their pain relieving abilities. i hear that they are quite expensive though (no generic).
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm gonna take anymore of these pills, unless I have to and I don't think I will. I don't need nor want the constipating side effect. And when I close my eyes? I hallucinate. At first it was fun, but now? It is a bit creepy - it's like I'm in another dimension. (It freaks me out a little bit, but not a lot.) It's almost like I'm watching TV without it on, but the picture is not so good.

I think I'm out of the really painful post-surgery timeframe by now, so I should be able to stop, me thinks. Sometimes ya just gotta bite the bullet, as they say!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

omg--hallucinations on oxy?







i've never had that side effect with oxy. no wonder you want to stop taking it----hallucinations + constipation = no fun at all.









was it this bad the last time you took oxy after surgery?

anyway---yes, hopefully , like you said, you're out of the most painful part. fingers crossed it gets better and easier for you. good luck!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> omg--hallucinations on oxy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What 'it' are you referring to? (I really don't know. It's either the constipation, the pain or the hallucinations....)

w/b


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i was referring to all of it--constipation, pain, hallucinations.... all that you are going through now.

hope you have a better day today.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> i was referring to all of it--constipation, pain, hallucinations.... all that you are going through now.
> 
> hope you have a better day today.


The pain was worse with my last hemorrhoidectomy. Constipation was about the same. Hallucinations were about the same, but I had fun with them last time. This time? No.

I had two BM's today, so far. No Oxy since yesterday. I managed my way through. Painful, yes, but to-be-expected.

Blood loss every day, but that will slow done in the coming weeks. Thank God for maxi-pads!

I really wonder how my forbidden zone will turn out after the swelling subsides..... Meaning, was this hemorrhoidectomy worth it or no? (Hmmmmmm, I wonder........) So far it just looks different down there, but not better. I know that's a very tricky area to operate on. I guess we'll see (or at lest I will!







) in the coming months, if all goes well.

Enjoy the weather.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's great that you had two BM's!







and that you are managing ok (although painful) without the oxy.

yes i do hope that this surgery will be worth it for you--it's an awful lot to go through!

hope you can manage to have as good a day as possible, despite all the pain.

yes, the weather is gorgeous but it's ragweed season. we have tons of it out here and i'm highly allergic


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I peaked today at my surgical area down there just a few minutes ago. One side looks better (the side I wanted touched up - with the anal tag), and the other side, that had a couple of hemorrhoids on it? Looks worse... Like a lot worse. Bulging hemorrhoids worse. WTF?

I guess I'll have to sit this out and see if things quiet down in the coming months. Oh, I hate this s___, I really do.







Yes, I'm pissed off.

About a year ago I saw a nurse practitioner about my anal tag and after an examination she told me you could get it removed but you might not want to, as you have to watch it because sometimes when you do so that the area (or surrounding area) can actually get worse. "The blood has to go somewhere," she said. ((((Ut-oh?))))


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

"get worse"? oh no!! sorry to hear that!

yes i do hope things down there quiet down in a few weeks... or months.. whatever it takes. but hopefully sooner than later.

you've been through so much!! what a shame if there were no improvement.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> "get worse"? oh no!! sorry to hear that!
> 
> yes i do hope things down there quiet down in a few weeks... or months.. whatever it takes. but hopefully sooner than later.
> 
> you've been through so much!! what a shame if there were no improvement.


Oh, there was is an improvement (SO FAR - HA HA) on the side I wanted fixed, but the other side is just really bad looking. You know, hemorrhoids again. Maybe this is just temporary? ...Or not.









I also think I detected a small incision with stitches right next to my rectum. This is what hurts the most down there. I would assume they did some of the surgery through that incision? Have you ever heard of that, Annie7?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no i haven't heard of that but i'm not at all familiar with rectal surgery. you could call your surgeon's office and ask them about it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> no i haven't heard of that but i'm not at all familiar with rectal surgery. you could call your surgeon's office and ask them about it.


I have a post-surgery appointment next Tuesday, the 13th, so perhaps I'll just ask him then.

I wonder if he did any work on the 'good' side (left side) which is now my bad side? I just peaked again, my new bad side (left side) is what hurts, I think. I'm going to try not to go bonkos about this.

Honesty? Most major doings in my life have gone exactly like this. One good parent , one bad parent. Had some fun playing music in Hollywood, but never got signed to a record label and lived in poverty for a long time while there.... Dated a few hot chicks - BUT - most of them definitely had major psychological problems (it can take a while to figure that out). In very good shape in the outside - BUT - have chronic never-ending constipation on the inside....... you get the idea.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's sounds so painful..so sorry.

yes i get the idea. for a lot of us, life is full of stuff like that... i dunno but maybe it's a good thing that you tried out the hollywood thing. otherwise, you might always be wondering if you should have gone there, tried it out. wondering "what if?" those kind of thoughts can haunt us, especially when we get older and look back on our lives. at least now you know--you've done it. sounds like it was quite an experience.

i'm in good shape too on the outside ("you don't LOOK sick") in the last few years especially i've been having bad health karma...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just looked over my forbidden zone again. One side (the right) is good and the other side is all bad - bulging hemorrhoids (not exaggerating). Can't wait to see what the surgeon says about this on Tuesday.

Life is so depressing sometimes. You try to do something painful to improve yourself? And it just turns out worse. Go figure (sighs).

....I'm okay though, I guess. Sore and seeping blood, but this too shall pass.

P.S. The NFL football season starts tonight (Thursday 9/8/2016). Yea!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no--that's terrible! yes, i do wonder what your surgeon will say about that.

i hope it's all just due to swelling from surgery but it sounds like there's more to it than that. what a shame. especially after going through so much pain.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Besides a tiny bit of tuna fish each day to help get down some pills, I'm not eating for 3 days, started today (Saturday). I have my post-operation check-up with my surgeon on Tuesday at a little after 9 AM and don't want to have to go boo-boo then, as that's right around my usual boo-boo time. And if I do have to go? It keeps it down to a minimum.

...The things I have to do for my darn chronic constipation. Life is so cruel sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

can't you at least drink some ensure or boost to keep your strength up so you won't lose all that weight and get so weak like you did the last time?

good luck with your appointment.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> can't you at least drink some ensure or boost to keep your strength up so you won't get so weak like you did before?
> 
> good luck with your appointment.


I'm drinking some carrot juice and ......um..... some other kind of juice too (can't remember what kind it is). I forgot to buy some Ensure today while I was out shoppin.' Thanks for reminding me, perhaps I'll go shopping again before football starts tomorrow at 1 pm. (Yea!)

P.S. It just got really dark out - storm a rollin' in.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes--the storms rolling in. we follow college football and the ohio state game has been rain delayed.

when it comes to football, we have a "mixed marriage" lol --my husband was born in ohio and is an avid OSU fan. i was born in here in michigan, went to the university of michigan (as did my father and grandfather) and so am a U of M fan....

i find it hard to believe it's football time already--it means fall is right around the corner followed by (oh no







) winter. that's why i like baseball--it means summer to me


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Bought some chocolate Ensure at the local CVS, right next to my apartment. I hate buying stuff in there because just about everything runs a little on the pricey side, but it's so close, so.....you know.







I usually never shop there, just go there to get prescriptions.

That Ensure tastes good going down but has a nasty aftertaste to me.

I think in about a week or two, probably somewhere in-between, I'm going to have to make some soup again. I'm missing that wonderful garlic & onion flavor. (((Yum-yum!)))


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--glad you bought some ensure. yes it does have an aftertaste--it's better cold. but it's more nutritious for your body than carrot juice. at least you'll be getting some much needed protein and calories as well as vitamins and minerals.

oh yes--do make some of your delicious soup again.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just drank another one. Damn, still that icky as all hell aftertaste. DON'T KISS ME! Nasty breath. Time to brush up again and now for the third time, only 9:45 am.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

try adding some ice cream to it







or try boost. that's what i drink --boost very vanilla (can't do chocolate because i have GERD) . it's really not that bad IMHO (certainly not icky)

or you could try something like carnation instant breakfast. i thought that was pretty good.

if you're tired if brushing your teeth, try rinsing your mouth out with a mouth wash or something like that instead of brushing your teeth. or sucking on a hard candy. or chewing gum.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Getting my rectal check-up this morning, leaving in about an hour. I'm hoping that the surgeon says it's just swelling down there, it'll go away, and not new bad hemorrhoids. (Keeps fingers crossed.)

I'm sick of having this problem down there, but what can ya do? I'm doing everything I can.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck! and yes--fingers crossed that it's just swelling down there. you've been through way too much with all this.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just went in, he said that it IS swelling and everything looks good. (Yea!)

I have another appointment in about 3 weeks, unless Medicaid takes their insurance away from me in October. They usually do, for whatever reason. (Probably to save money.)

If that happens again I'll have to reapply - it usually take a good couple of months to see if you qualify and then to actually get it again.

-I just ate after 3 days of almost nothing. Had a tuna sandwich. It was wonderful!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update! so relieved to hear that everything looks good!























glad you are able to eat again. enjoy!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Took my catheter our myself today, was able to urinate without it, went to urologist to let 'em know.

Now all I need is my *forbidden zone* to heal up properly and I'll be on my way. But that's gonna take a at least 3 or 4 months, me thinks.

Step in the right direction though. (Yea!)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

congratulations! you're a brave and skillful guy to be able to take that thing out by yourself.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It's not too hard to do at all. If feels kinda icky to remove it, but that's life sometimes.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Today was the first day I didn't take any painkillers in the morning (Tylenol/Aleve/arnica montana). I can deal with the pain now. Healing up, slowly yet surely.

What else? Well......










It feels like I am getting the flu...... MY WHOLE BODY ACHES. WTF? From the tip top of my head right down to my feet, sore. Worn out. I feel like I'm 100 years old. This is really odd.

I'm definitely going to make a big vat of my chicken/garlic/onion soup tomorrow, as long as I am not too physically ill to do so (you know, throwing up and the such). I need garlic inside me to kick whatever I caught's butt!

What else? I managed to make it to Fitworks today, second time since my operation. Good! I was already sore when I was working out, I noticed. I'm thinking this has gotta be the flu?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so glad your pain is down but so sorry you're feeling flu-ish. yes a big vat of your chicken soup sounds like a great idea. hope you're feeling well enough to make it.

rest up and take good care. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

As always thanks, Annie7!

I just bought all my soup ingredients ate dinner (or lunch?) and am about to take a nap. I'll cook soup post-nap. I feel a bit better today, but tired. Not so sore anymore. Perhaps it just was the 24 hour flu? It was definitely something! Didn't vomit or anything of the sort, but I know when that flu bug comes, it was wipe you out - period.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good that you are feeling a little better now. yes maybe it was a 24 hour thing.

oh yes--the flu can truly wipe a person out. no doubt about it! hate it.

enjoy your soup!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Been almost a month since my last hemorrhoidectomy. I have healed up a little bit down there and am not taking any prescription nor over-the-counter pain killers for it anymore. Hopefully as the months pass the swelling will go down and I will have an *exit zone* America can be proud of again. lol!










It still hurts a bit down there, kinda prickly. Still wearing maxi-pads every day. Discharge/ick has dropped down too.

Might I just add that never in a million years would I have thought these last few years would consist of what it does now: years and years of never-ending constipation (which is manageable with Intestinal Formula # 1), daily incomplete evacuation & fatigue and painful anal repairs. Lord have mercy! It doesn't get any better than this (a little sarcasm for ya'll)!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad you are healing up









...i don't think any of us here thought we'd be having to struggle daily with all these bowel problems....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Going for my rectal check-up this morning. Personally, I kinda think it's a waste of time - I was just there like 3 weeks ago.

Have had way too many BM's the last two days... I'm thinking all that Ensure ('Boost,' actually), made me go boo-boo too much? I've hardly eaten at all. Regardless, I'm sore down there. Ate some solid food last night and a little this morning.

Traffic is bumper-to-bumper on the freeway around this time, so I'll leave early, like at 8 am for my 9:15 appointment.

I can't wait to come home, take some Aleve and Tylenol, eat a bit more and take a nap!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with your appointment!

do you think the franklin formulas you've been taking have anything to do with the increased BMs?

rush hour expressway traffic--hate it! even worse when there's been an accident. nothing like being parked on the expressway....especially when you have an appointment. you're smart to leave early...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

No, I don't think it's from FF's because they never had this effect on me the last 4 or 5 times I took them.

I almost rammed into a car this morning, it would have been my fault, but I made it there in one piece.









My surgeon said I'm doing good. He also said he is moving to the ('world famous') Cleveland Clinic in a few weeks, just like my last one did. I guess that's the in place to work at around here.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

omg--what a scare that must have been!  glad you made it there in one piece.

glad to hear that you're healing up good! great news!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm happy to announce (pending an *anal disaster*) that I no longer have to wear a maxi-pad post-surgery anymore. (((Yea!))) ...Slowly yet surely healing up down there. Don't know how well it will look, as of yet.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I am currently trying a new supplement for what's left over from my last hemorrhoidectomy: a few anal tags, which certainly look a lot like hemorrhoids to me. It's a product (capsule) called* rutin*, and it's supposed to help them go away. I wandered upon it one day while ....... I don't even remember what I was looking for, but it looked interesting. I googled it and got this:

https://www.amazon.com/Now-Foods-Rutin-Veg-Capsules-100-Count/dp/B001B452U2?th=1

Over one hundred people rated it and it got really good reviews: 75% - five out of five stars, 15% - four outta five stars. So I figured I'd try it. It's supposed to take about 3 weeks to really kick in.

-More about this in about a month. I'm not recommending it yet and guessing it won't do squat, but we shall see.

P.S. It's always fun for me to try new stuff!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with it! keep us posted.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey flossy,

I have a question. We have a lot of discussions on the Leaky Gas forum regarding the cause of our problems. One likely suggestion is a weak anal canal (including internal sphincter). Because you've had enlarged hemorrhoids and surgery on them, I wonder if you ever had any involuntary odor problem?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Candide said:


> Hey flossy,
> 
> I have a question. We have a lot of discussions on the Leaky Gas forum regarding the cause of our problems. One likely suggestion is a weak anal canal (including internal sphincter). Because you've had enlarged hemorrhoids and surgery on them, I wonder if you ever had any involuntary odor problem?


I'll have you know my anal canal is as strong as an ox. (I don't know if that is true, I just felt like saying that!







) No, never any involuntary odor problem. If I did? I would take a couple of charcoal pills with every meal. (If you have frequent gas? Charcoal pills are a really good way to absorb the odor. Recommended.)


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

But charcoal causes c big time. In poland it is used as an anti d med!!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> But charcoal causes c big time. In poland it is used as an anti d med!!


Good point, Nuffa, I didn't know that. I used to take charcoal pills all the time before my IBS-C hit.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

If you don't mind me asking, why did you take them?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Candide said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why did you take them?


I had to work in close proximity to my coworkers and didn't want anyone to know when I had gas.







They work great for that, they take the odor away.

P.S./Edit: ...And my coworkers were none the wiser!


----------

